# [OT] nn riesco a masterizzare da vmware??? [risolto]

## khris81

come da titolo come mai nn riesco a masterizzare ne cd ne dvd???Last edited by khris81 on Thu Jun 30, 2005 9:53 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## khris81

anche avviandolo da root nn riesco a mast!

----------

## xchris

vorrei ricordarti che questo e' un forum Gentoo.

Sei oltremodo OT.

Winzozzo lo vede come masterizzatore o come cd?

sei sicuro che vmware supporti l'emulazione del masterizzatore?

----------

## gutter

Per favore metti il tag [OT].

----------

## Josuke

non vorrei dire na vaccata ma secondo me non c'è la possibilità di masterizzare da li...ma scusa...a che ti servirebbe farlo?

----------

## khris81

xchè con linux nn sono capace di masterizzare! e cmq win ha degli ottimo tool x quanto riguarda i dvd, molto meglio di quelli di linux! lo vede come mast!

è xchè nn c'èntra nulla con gentoo???? mica lo uso su win vmware! bah va beh ditelo vado a postare da un altra parte!  :Confused: 

----------

## xchris

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> xchè con linux nn sono capace di masterizzare! e cmq win ha degli ottimo tool x quanto riguarda i dvd, molto meglio di quelli di linux! lo vede come mast!
> 
> 

 

convinto tu  :Laughing: 

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è xchè nn c'èntra nulla con gentoo???? mica lo uso su win vmware! bah va beh ditelo vado a postare da un altra parte! 

 

Se era un problema di emersione... allora era un problema di Gentoo.

Questo non e' il forum di utilizzo di tutti i programmi GPL (tantini eh  :Smile: ) ne tantomeno di quelli commerciali  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Come hai notato ti ho fornito anche qualche spunto di riflessione perche' si cerca di non essere nazi  :Smile: 

E' il secondo post che fai su vmware... credo sia un po' tantino... non credi?

Visto che vmware e' un programma a pagamento perche' non usare il loro supporto?

----------

## khris81

va beh ho capito  :Rolling Eyes:  , peccato che ho trovato molti post su vmware qui quindi vuol dire che nn tutti la pensano come voi!

recepito il messaggio chiudete pure!  :Confused: 

----------

## CarloJekko

ma invece di sbattere la testa per masterizzare con vmware.. perchè non cerchi sul forum come risolvere i tuoi problemi con linux (credo che non sia molto difficile)

Ma che devi masterizzare ? K3b è semplicissimo da usare...

----------

## Josuke

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> va beh ho capito  , peccato che ho trovato molti post su vmware qui quindi vuol dire che nn tutti la pensano come voi!
> 
> recepito il messaggio chiudete pure! 

 

nessuno mette in dubbio che si possano aprire post su vmware, di solito però quando si creano post non strettamente legati al mondo gentoo si pone all'inizio del post un commento "OT" per sottolineare che il problema on è legato a gentoo ma ad una motivazione più genrale..capirai anche tu che questo forum sia stato creato per utenti gentoo che hanno problemi con questa distro, se ognuno postasse per ogni problema che ha su sto forum ne aprirei uno chiedendo come mai il mio condizionatore d'aria non fa il suo dovere da 3 giorni a questa parte  :Smile: , quindi tornando in tema l'unica cosa che magari ti chiediamo è di sottolineare con un ot davanti al titolo che questo thread è stato aperto per un problema diverso da uno gentoo tutto qua...

per tornare al tuo problema...magari potresti provare ad emergere k3b..funziona da linux ed è una suite completa per masterizzare anche su dvd se hai problemi non esitare a postare, magari spiegaci anche le esigenze esatte che hai..se per esempio devi copiare un dvd9 su un dvd5 (c'è un post splendido a riguardo proprio qui sul forum italiano)

----------

## khris81

allora il prob è semplice nessun comando mi masterizza i dvd anche k3b nn fa nulla, mkisofs growisofs nn vanno!!!

errore di growisofs:

chris Batman_begins # growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -V video -dvd-video video_ts/

Executing 'mkisofs -V bat -dvd-video video_ts/ | builtin_dd of=/dev/dvd obs=32k seek=0'

mkisofs: Unable to make a DVD-Video image.

 :Sad:  write failed: Input/output error

----------

## Josuke

allora vediamo le cose con ordine..intanto cambia il titolo del post mettendo OT davanti, poi...stai usando l'emulazione scsi o no? se la stai usando prova a dare un cdrecord --scanbus e dicci cosa viene fuori, se non la stai usando allora dai cdrecord --scanbus dev=ATAPI

----------

## khris81

 *Josuke wrote:*   

>  *khris81 wrote:*   va beh ho capito  , peccato che ho trovato molti post su vmware qui quindi vuol dire che nn tutti la pensano come voi!
> 
> recepito il messaggio chiudete pure!  
> 
> nessuno mette in dubbio che si possano aprire post su vmware, di solito però quando si creano post non strettamente legati al mondo gentoo si pone all'inizio del post un commento "OT" per sottolineare che il problema on è legato a gentoo ma ad una motivazione più genrale..capirai anche tu che questo forum sia stato creato per utenti gentoo che hanno problemi con questa distro, se ognuno postasse per ogni problema che ha su sto forum ne aprirei uno chiedendo come mai il mio condizionatore d'aria non fa il suo dovere da 3 giorni a questa parte , quindi tornando in tema l'unica cosa che magari ti chiediamo è di sottolineare con un ot davanti al titolo che questo thread è stato aperto per un problema diverso da uno gentoo tutto qua...
> ...

 

ok allora mi dicevate metti ot davanti  :Laughing:  ,

ho già emerso qualuque prog possibile immaginabile ma nessuno funziona!

allora io voglio passare dei divx su dvd5, niente di più facile se usassi win, ma con linux qualunque cose è difficile, voi direte cacchi tuo hai voluto linux pedala, si è vero peccato che sono giorni che sto sbattendo la testa ma nessun prog va!

ti dico che già x convertire da divx o xvid a dvd transcode mi da errore mi fa un pò di film poi va in crash, già nn riesco ad iniziare figuriamoci a finire. x semplificare le cose ero passato a win, ma visto che con win mi becco una caterba di dialer e virus, ho detto uso vmware lo blindo dentro linux e ci faccio girare win, fighissimo, funziona tutto li dentro win è al sicuro, peccato che sul più bello nn sono capace di masterizzare!!!

----------

## khris81

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> allora vediamo le cose con ordine..intanto cambia il titolo del post mettendo OT davanti, poi...stai usando l'emulazione scsi o no? se la stai usando prova a dare un cdrecord --scanbus e dicci cosa viene fuori, se non la stai usando allora dai cdrecord --scanbus dev=ATAPI

 

ecco :

chris # cdrecord --scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01.01a01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

on-the-fly encryption (version 1.0-rc1) built-in, (C) 2004,2005 Maximilian Decker

NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an inofficial (modified) release of cdrecord

      and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.

      Please send bug reports and support requests to <burbon04 at gmx.de>.

      For more information please see http://burbon04.gmxhome.de/linux/CDREncryption.html.

      The original author should not be bothered with problems of this version.

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.32

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'ATA     ' 'WDC WD2000JD-00H' '08.0' Disk

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

----------

## Josuke

ok intanto ti consiglio di togliere l'emulazione scsi..è diventata superflua...poi da quel che ho capito vorresti passare da un dvd9 ad un dvd5 o sbaglio? se così è ti rimando a questo utilissimo post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-243878-highlight-dvd5.html

----------

## .:deadhead:.

//EDIT

ormai il mio post è al 90% superfluo  :Wink: 

Cmq non mettere il carro davanti ai buoi: se non masterizzi da linux quello è il problema, scappar su vmware non è la soluzione  :Smile: 

----------

## CarloJekko

1)Nessuno dice hai voluto linux-pedala (stiamo rispondendo a posta per aiutarti!!)

2)I virus per win agiscono anke sotto vmware (alcuni anke sotto wine).. non 6 protetto assolutamente... 

3)Ci deve essere un problema com mkisofs... prova ad entrare come root e vedi se và...

----------

## khris81

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> ok intanto ti consiglio di togliere l'emulazione scsi..è diventata superflua...poi da quel che ho capito vorresti passare da un dvd9 ad un dvd5 o sbaglio? se così è ti rimando a questo utilissimo post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-243878-highlight-dvd5.html

 

sbagli voglio passare i divx o xvid su dvd5 

come faccio a togliere l'emulazione scsi visto che un disco sata???

----------

## Josuke

 *khris81 wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   ok intanto ti consiglio di togliere l'emulazione scsi..è diventata superflua...poi da quel che ho capito vorresti passare da un dvd9 ad un dvd5 o sbaglio? se così è ti rimando a questo utilissimo post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-243878-highlight-dvd5.html 
> 
> sbagli voglio passare i divx o xvid su dvd5 
> 
> come faccio a togliere l'emulazione scsi visto che un disco sata???

 

ok per il passaggio da xvid a dvd..non so aiutarti perchè non l'ho mai fatto e mai mi è intressato farlo, sicuramente qui qualcuno ci avrà provato e ci sarà riuscito quindi magari apri un posto nuovo con su scritto il tuo problema (sempre con ot davanti) per togliere l'emulazione scsi basta toglierla ai supporti cd e non ai dischi tutto qua, ho anche io un hd sata ma il mast dvd non è emulato

ps non è necessario comunque toglierla...riesci a masterizzare in altro modo? dati auto ecc ecc

----------

## khris81

 *Josuke wrote:*   

>  *khris81 wrote:*    *Josuke wrote:*   ok intanto ti consiglio di togliere l'emulazione scsi..è diventata superflua...poi da quel che ho capito vorresti passare da un dvd9 ad un dvd5 o sbaglio? se così è ti rimando a questo utilissimo post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-243878-highlight-dvd5.html 
> 
> sbagli voglio passare i divx o xvid su dvd5 
> 
> come faccio a togliere l'emulazione scsi visto che un disco sata??? 
> ...

 

ok come faccio a toglierla solo dai cd e nn dal disco?

----------

## CarloJekko

senti ma xvid vcd ti interessa  :Laughing: 

----------

## khris81

no ma che vcd, io ho un lettore da tavolo che legge solo dvd! e poi scusa sono film interi mica ci stanno su vcd con una qualità decente!

----------

## Josuke

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok come faccio a toglierla solo dai cd e nn dal disco?

 

devi ricompilare il kernel togliendo questa voce:

```

SCSI CDROM support 
```

in scsi device support

----------

## CarloJekko

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> no ma che vcd, io ho un lettore da tavolo che legge solo dvd! e poi scusa sono film interi mica ci stanno su vcd con una qualità decente!

 

Di decodifica tu capisci poco he? Allora il divx come l'xvid sono formati compressi (anche il dvd lo è ma meno detto in termini blandi)

Pensa di avere il numero

2.384929384373982928393943873983094384393909209320320438439382920209453 che rappresenta il film originale

2.38492938437398292839394 dvd

2.384929384 vcd

2.3849 xvid/divx

2.384900000 xvid convertito in vcd

2.38490000000000000000000 xvid convertito in dvd

praticamente una compressione non si può migliorare in quanto vengono tolti dei dati...

Ci sono degli algoritmi per comprimere dovuti alle correlazioni fra pixel... ma fare una lezione di teoria dei segnali è inutile cmq.... Sappi che la qualità non migliora da una compressione che "elimina informazioni"(è fisicamente impossibile) 

Lo zip il rar etc etc non eliminano informazioni

----------

## khris81

 *Josuke wrote:*   

>  *khris81 wrote:*   
> 
> ok come faccio a toglierla solo dai cd e nn dal disco? 
> 
> devi ricompilare il kernel togliendo questa voce:
> ...

 

bello sono appena entrato nella config del kernel è quell'opzione è già disabilitata, ma sei sicuro che uso scsi anche x il cd???

----------

## khris81

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *khris81 wrote:*   no ma che vcd, io ho un lettore da tavolo che legge solo dvd! e poi scusa sono film interi mica ci stanno su vcd con una qualità decente! 
> 
> Di decodifica tu capisci poco he? Allora il divx come l'xvid sono formati compressi (anche il dvd lo è ma meno detto in termini blandi)
> 
> Pensa di avere il numero
> ...

 

ok ho capito cosa vuoi dire, quindi vorresti dirmi fai un vcd giusto! ok posso provare a vedere se il mio lettore lo legge ma nn credo!

----------

## khris81

 *khris81 wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*    *khris81 wrote:*   
> 
> ok come faccio a toglierla solo dai cd e nn dal disco? 
> 
> devi ricompilare il kernel togliendo questa voce:
> ...

 

ho visto che ho attivo il scsi generic support può essere quello il prob???

----------

## xchris

 *khris81 wrote:*   

> va beh ho capito  , peccato che ho trovato molti post su vmware qui quindi vuol dire che nn tutti la pensano come voi!
> 
> recepito il messaggio chiudete pure! 

 

nessuno vuole "mettere a tacere" o "cacciare" alcuna persona!  :Wink: 

se sono stato un po' brusco è perche' questo forum ormai ci sta un po' strettino avendo una sola sezione e se gli OT non vengono tenuti d'occhio il risultato e' semplice:

confusione->abbandono del forum

e sarebbe un gran peccato.

E' meglio che cerchi di risolvere il problema masterizzazione sotto linux puro...

Come vedi si sta cercando una soluzione assieme  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## khris81

ok, che faccio apro un nuovo topic o continuo questo? cmq nn il problema di mast sotto linux, il problema è encodare sotto linux, nn mi funziona correttamente nessun encoder!!!  :Sad: 

----------

## CarloJekko

tutti i lettori dvd leggono anche vcd... ma se tu vuoi un dvd dobbiamo cercare di fare un dvd

edit leggi questo

(bisogna convertire il file da xvid/divx a mpeg cosa molto semplice e poi a dvd)

http://www.worlddivx.it/guide/dvdlinux/dvdlinux.php

----------

## Lestaat

Un cosina piccolina per rispondere alla domanda iniziale:

con VMware non si può masterizzare.

La masterizzazione è un processo che esegue dei comandi di livello 0 nella CPU dove dovrebbe esserci il SO

Con VMware il SO viene forzato a livello uno e molto spesso i comandi di livello 0 vengono prima reinterpretati dalla VM....

spesso non fuzionano, a causa del livello troppo basso di accesso che richiedono.

----------

## khris81

ok grazie. allora risolto nel senso che nn è possibile!

----------

